

IE10 preview 3 supports HTML5 history API, CSS animations and 3D transforms - dave1010uk
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/ie/gg192966?pp3#_RevHistory

======
bgarbiak
Folks at MS are doing a pretty good job with IE recently. Even though IE9 is a
bit behind "modern browsers" (text-shadow!) - it is a decent browser. And IE10
looks very promising, in fact it looks like it will have all it needs to be
considered "modern". Could be even ahead in some areas (CSS Regions -
<http://www.adobe.com/devnet/html5/articles/css3-regions.html> \- or hardware
acceleration). My only fear is that with Microsoft's old-fashioned way of
releasing updates (plus lack of support for older OSes) we still will have to
support ~5 versions of IE for years.

~~~
dave1010uk
The slow updates and lack of OS support is a big deal for me. I posted about
this back in February before IE9 came out
([http://www.basecreativeagency.com/2011/02/what-microsoft-
nee...](http://www.basecreativeagency.com/2011/02/what-microsoft-need-to-do-
to-fix-ie9/)) and the situation hasn't changed with IE10.

Whilst Google can get a really high percentage of users onto the latest
version of Chrome within days, Microsoft cannot do the same with IE9 (and IE10
when it comes out).

------
danmaz74
That's nice - but when will they add WebGL? I know about Microsoft's security
concerns, but I can't wait to see how 3D rendering could innovate the web. I
even have a couple of ideas myself...

~~~
illumen
Unlikely to happen soon I reckon. That's way heaps of work for them to do on
the security side. They'll need to do lots of work with 3d drivers.

You can do some pretty nice things with 3d transforms. I've done some nice
things anyways :)

We'll see what happens once webgl gets into mobile safari. Perhaps lots of
people will use it, and then MS might be convinced that all that work is worth
it.

~~~
nextparadigms
But is it even planned to come to IE11? IE12? When can we expect it from IE?

On html5test.com IE9 still seems to score about half as any other Windows
browser, so hopefully IE10 will try to catch-up with them in more HTML5
functionality. They say they want to support HTML5 but so far they are
supporting it the _least_.

~~~
Rusky
Every release since IE 8 has been so insanely far ahead of the previous one-
you can't really blame the current team since they haven't stopped yet. They
really do want to support HTML5, they just have a lot more ground to make up
than everyone else.

------
xutopia
The thing that I'm excited about is HTML History support! :-D pushState here I
come!

------
ghc
Oh, good, now I can't just ignore IE users when making rich HTML5 apps.
Thanks, Microsoft.

------
richbradshaw
Unfortunately I don't believe there is a way to install this on Windows 7...
Rubbish! Was hoping to see some of my websites render as expected on IE!

~~~
sciurus
This is strange. The IE 10 preview used to be available for Windows 7, but the
link for it no takes you to the download for the Windows 8 preview.

[https://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/04/12/native-
html5-...](https://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/04/12/native-html5-first-
ie10-platform-preview-available-for-download.aspx)

------
yock
Has anyone used IE10's file API and can speak to its capabilities? IE has
lagged behind other browsers in replacing Google Gears for accessing file
contents. Has Microsoft implemented this?

Edit: Just realized that there was in fact more info on the file API on that
very page. The answer seems to be yes.

------
pewpew
When will IE allow decent plugin development? Right now you need to jump
through hoops, mess with c++ code, compile dll(s) and hope the user will
actually install external exe. Insane.

~~~
encoderer
You're right, compared to Chrome or even FireFox it's a lot of development
overhead.

But we've built IE toolbars successfully using C#, which at the very least is
head and shoulders better than C++.

